# Libertas wireless config Howto ?

## ascompltd

Hi all been waiting to try to get wireless up on my linux box for ages and finally decided to try but am needing some pointers as to what to try...

My Kernel is

```
Linux jaguar 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 
```

and I moved to this as it has the Libertas driver which is needed for my wireless card

```
01:09.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)

```

I have compiled the the driver as a module and can load it without errors but still get no wireless adaptor reported via an IWconfig

```

jaguar ~ # modprobe libertas

jaguar ~ # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

```

lsmod shows the module loaded

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

libertas               70024  0 

firmware_class          6848  1 libertas

ieee80211              27080  1 libertas

ieee80211_crypt         4032  1 ieee80211

snd_seq                37104  0 

dm_mod                 39808  11 

snd_rtctimer            2464  0 

snd_pcm_oss            22112  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12864  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           25948  3 

snd_ac97_codec         87264  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                1856  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                57544  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              15300  4 snd_seq,snd_rtctimer,snd_pcm

snd                    37412  11 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5152  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6920  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

usblp                  10432  0 

ohci_hcd               16260  0 

skge                   32080  0 

forcedeth              37384  0 

nvidia               7236212  24 

```

if I try set the essid manually i get the following which i think is to be expected

```

 iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys

Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.

```

A hint or pointer to getting this done using wireless tool rather than ndiswrapper if thats possible would be appreciated

----------

## Morimando

I'd like to see that solved, too. I sommersaulted upon seeing the wireless driver in the new kernel, compiled it as a module and then was quite disappointed, when i discovered that it won't work as easily as i had hoped.

I need to get that module working since there are no 64bit drivers that i could use with ndiswrapper. So for now the card is dead..

```
Linux talathar 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #3 SMP Mon Aug 27 22:48:51 CEST 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```
Module                  Size  Used by

libertas               78544  0 

```

```
00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Netgear Unknown device 6b00

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 6

        Memory at fbde0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Memory at fbdd0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2
```

(the card is a Netgear WG311v3)

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep LIBER

CONFIG_LIBERTAS=m

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_USB=m

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_DEBUG is not set
```

----------

## Morimando

bump... hope someone knows something helpfull

----------

## turtles

I have been using the 88w8335 in an Airlink pcmcia card with ndiswrapper with no problems ever since I removed the micro spring clip that had been lodged in the PCMCIA slot.

I am rebuilding my kernel to troubleshoot some problems and noticed the new Libertas driver in there.

I cant seem to get it to compile with linux-2.6.22-suspend2-r2.

```
CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/libertas/main.o

drivers/net/wireless/libertas/main.c: In function ‘libertas_add_card’:

drivers/net/wireless/libertas/main.c:810: error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘wireless_handlers’

drivers/net/wireless/libertas/main.c: In function ‘libertas_add_mesh’:

drivers/net/wireless/libertas/main.c:931: error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘wireless_handlers’

make[4]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/libertas/main.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/libertas] Error 2
```

the only similar error message I can find on the net is here

I will explore this more when my other issues get worked out.

People have had so many problems with this it would be good to add a how to the the wiki if we get it working.

----------

## turtles

Well I compiled it as a module without errors this time.

```
CONFIG_LIBERTAS=m

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_USB=m

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_DEBUG is not set

```

Here is as far as I get:

```
find /lib/modules/2.6.22-suspend2-r2/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko' | grep 'liberta*'

/lib/modules/2.6.22-suspend2-r2/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/libertas/libertas.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.22-suspend2-r2/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/libertas/usb8xxx.ko

# lspci | grep 'net'

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

# modprobe -r ndiswrapper

# modprobe libertas

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

libertas               74376  0

ieee80211              30920  1 libertas

ieee80211_crypt         8320  1 ieee80211

snd_pcm_oss            38176  0

snd_mixer_oss          16768  1 snd_pcm_oss

intelfb                34340  0

i2c_algo_bit            8964  1 intelfb

cfbcopyarea             7424  1 intelfb

i2c_core               22016  2 intelfb,i2c_algo_bit

cfbimgblt               6656  1 intelfb

cfbfillrect             7296  1 intelfb

yenta_socket           25228  2

rsrc_nonstatic         12672  1 yenta_socket

parport_pc             26916  0

snd_intel8x0           30364  1

snd_ac97_codec         91552  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                6016  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                64516  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_page_alloc         10888  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

e100                   33548  0

lapcat modules # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

No leds even light on my Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] ( Air Link ) PCMCIA card when I modprobe the driver.

I did not mess with any of the pccardctl insert commands.

All I should need for the PCMCIA card slot is the 

```
yenta_socket           25228  2

rsrc_nonstatic         12672  1 yenta_socket

```

 I think.

Oh well was worth a try.

If anyone has any luck with the libertas driver or any links to lists of compatable hardware I would be interested.

EDIT:

Here is a link to a PDF of the specs for the Marvell chip

and see this http://wiki.laptop.org/go/88W8388

----------

## n19i

Any news on this??

I'm have an Encore ENLWI-G, and use kernel 2.6.23-r3.

I tried to use the built-in modules, used ndiswrapper with both vista drivers(32 and 64) and older ones, nothing seemed to work.

----------

## turtles

 *n19i wrote:*   

> Any news on this??
> 
> I'm have an Encore ENLWI-G

 

What is the output of 

```
lspci | grep 'Libertas'
```

----------

## n19i

 *turtles wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What is the output of 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03) 

I'm away from home, but I know it's exactly this one. I've been looking for this for at least a year. I even have posted about this a year ago, under a account I unfortunately lost.

----------

## turtles

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)

```

Me too.

Well you should be able to get it working with ndiswrapper and the 3com driver from listed on the ndiswrapper website.

for the time being.

Edit Add url for windows driver: link to driver

Well I can get all these modules to load with out errors

```
libertas               74376  1 usb8xxx

ieee80211              30920  1 libertas

ieee80211_crypt         8320  1 ieee80211

```

I am wondering if anybody can test this on a usb card in case that is all that is supported.

There is a readme and code located at /usr/src/linux/drivers/net/wireless/libertas/ I am looking at.

Opensolaris reportadly has a driver called "Malo" and my card is reported working with this driver.

Here is the source code for the Malo driver now just a matter of compiling it and testing it.

----------

## turtles

Bump.

I am not sure where to go from here?

There is a Libertas driver in the kernel.

As far as I know it does not work?

Does any one have the Libertas kernel driver working with the 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)?

Is the libertas driver the same as the malo driver?

http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=malo

Or the mrv8k driver?

DEC 2008 EDIT:

Add information links for notes

http://projects.linuxtogo.org/pipermail/marvell8385-devel/

http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/libertas-dev/

----------

## aryaniae

This kernel module selects the FW_LOADER config flag, which usually means that it needs external firmware at runtime.

This is usually true for CardBus net adapters, because they need firmware to run and don't come with it preinstalled. This means that the kernel must load their firmware before they will work. Many Linux drivers do not include the needed firmware because of copyright concerns, so you have to find and install it yourself. Most of the time you have to extract it from the Windows drivers.

Gentoo-Wiki usually has good tutorials for this sort of thing, but they're currently moving their servers so the site is down. I have this chipset in a Netgear WG511 v2 (China) card, so I'll go look for instructions on extracting the firmware. If I find some, I'll post them here and on Gentoo-Wiki if they're not there already.

----------

## n19i

It seems that the kernel drivers doesn't support 88w8335 chipset yet, only 88w8385 and 88w8686.

I've found some other firmware, but not for 8335: http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Libertas

I've given up waiting for this to work, and bought another cheap wireless card some months ago.

PS.: and I've been waiting since july 2006

----------

